# Your Fishes Personality?



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought it would be cool to share how fish are different.

Kirby(Algee Eater): Does not like to see humans. Will jump into the filter cause he likes the water running down him scales. Pretty different huh?

What's ur fishes story?


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sammy: Very aggressive and fiesty, will not hesitate to flare if you so much as think about him wrong. 

Misha: Can be aggressive but is mostly just lazy, just lazily swims around his tank, doesn't really mind much, but as soon as he sees another fish or his reflection bam the beard comes out. 

Calcifer: He flares at his food. If that doesn't tell ya his personality Idk what will lol. 

Chihiro: Is a little spitfire. I swear she's a male stuck in a female's body. 

Zeniba: She's shy. Would prefer to sit in her plants or delicately take food from the surface than flare at anyone. 

River: Active. Very active, although won't flare at anyone. 

Haku: He is chill most of the time, just lazily swims around his tank, though he randomly goes into flare mode and flares at anything and everything. 

Zuri: He's a giant puppy dog. He follows me around the tank or swims on the side of the tank where I'm sitting. 

Kevin: He's a drama queen. Any change in his tank sends him laying on the floor gasping for air. He's missing his top lip so it gives him kind of a bull dog look. 

Smaug: He's aggressive for the most part. Flares at pens, fingers, reflections, faces, anything and everything and if he's not 100% satisfied he takes it out on his fins. 

Braveheart: He's blind. He usually just sits in one spot of his tank, slowly making his way around his tank. 

Tadashi: he's my newest boy so I don't really know his personality too much but so far he's a sweetheart. He's got the cutest little face and he's so little.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Seren: hyperactive little dancing pig. Literally, if anyone can make her stand still for three whole seconds I owe them money. Always so cheerful, outgoing, and friendly even on day 1. Eats like a pig, and now fat like a pig. Her nickname is Seren the Pig as a result. Loves sword-type plants above any other kinda plants for some reason. 

Volga: this is his first day here, but I can already see he's a feisty flaring monster. Also a jumper. Jumped out of his acclimation cup into his tank O_O but once in his tank, he's actually kinda mellow. Loves to explore, but loves to rest on top of the crypt leaves as well. Gorgeous, gorgeous copper color.

-Fosters-
Merah: one of those metamorphosis stories. Started out fearful - more fearful than any fish I have ever seen. Now social and trusting. Never needed to be cupped or netted because he trusts human hands so much. Plays with food sometimes but generally easy to feed. Calm and mellow. Never flares, easy to take pictures of.

Marble: Energizer bunny. Keeps himself entertained so not the most social. But still a pleasure to watch. A little difficult to feed. Only tolerates ONE piece of food in his line of sight. If I accidentally dropped two he'd just stand there and stare at me. Also never flares. All in all a lovely boy 

Fiery: again this is his first day so I don't know him all too well just yet, but he seems to be mellow. Doesn't flare but carries his fins all spread out, all the time. A bit timid, but then again it's probably a first day thing.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Merlin: A good old boy, he's not really old, he's just the Betta I've had the longest. He's usually pretty mellow, but very active. He's the only Betta I have that loves to see me. Never flares at me, always happy to see me, always dancing for me if I go near his tank. His 'friend' is a mystery snail named Arthur, and he's the only Betta I have that would tolerate a snail in his tank. 

Topaz: Laziest thing with fins. At first, he was super aggressive and timid. He attacked Onyx, the snail I got for his tank, and I had to remove him and put him with Merlin. But, now, he's in a community tank with Rasboras, Corys, and ghost shrimp. He's mellowed out a ton, he doesn't even flare anymore. 

Azure: God this boy is aggressive. Everything is his enemy, his food, his reflection, footsteps, fingers, faces, my dogs.. Everything. He's the only one out of all of my boys that's a constant bubble nest builder. His nickname is 'little jerk', and he's my favorite, he's so full of angry personality. 

Rajah: Usually pretty mellow, he's very alert and likes to observe his surroundings outside his tank. Sneaking up on him to get a picture of him doing something cute is almost impossible, and if you do manage, he'll flare at you until you leave him be. He just likes his space, I guess. 

Apollo: I've only had him for a few days, so he's still pretty timid. He flares at his reflection, and when I go near him he just sort of stares at me.. It's weird. He's cute. 

Sebastian: Literally just got him less than an hour ago, very curious so far, not aggressive toward the Betta whose tank he's floating in.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Cool thread! I have a few tanks but will share on let's see... Joy my balloon Molly is a horney toad girl that is always trying to get her Platy boyfriend to do the "thing" lol, and he is so clueless!! It's comical, really. Perhaps this was TMI LOL oh well...


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Nick: Thinks it's feeding time whenever I stand near the tank. Flares and attacks snails.
Thomas: A nervous fin-biter who gets stressed by any other fish, but doesn't mind invertabrates and hasn't so much as tried to nip his crayfish neighbor.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Fish are Different*

Love the ways each of your fish are different, Seems like the site was in need of a thread like this one 

Nibbler (Loach): All he does is eat, he will even chew on your hand if you put it in there.

Jade (Emerald Cory): Very social, Acts different since the passing of cory, bought him a friend he's still not the same.

I'll add more later on.  
~ Thanks for Reading


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Ossu: If I could only use one word to describe him it would be grumpy. And he's also perfected staring into an art form. Show him something and he will freeze and stare. Most things get absolutely zero reaction. If he's mildly miffed he will flare his right gill, just the right one. A few things make him do a proper flare, though a muted one. But show him a flat blue glass eye (a travel memento) and he'll go into a complete frenzy - flared to the max, zipping, prancing, huffing and puffing like a tiny raging aquatic bull :lol:

So yeah, he kind of has a whole Jekyll/Hyde thing going...


----------



## Sleepykitty (Jun 5, 2015)

Comet: I only got him yesterday so I don't know him very well yet. He seems to really like swimming against the outflow of water from the filter. If he's looping around the tank he almost always does so TOWARDS the outtake and then he will swim very hard until he gets past the current. If he doesn't go hard enough and gets blown back he will just turn around and keep trying. Definitely a determined little guy. Also, Comet bites at anything he doesn't recognize. When I released him into the tank I'm pretty sure he tried to bit just about everything in there at some point. (Except the snails, as far as I can tell he hasn't bothered the snails at all besides flaring at one of them once.) He tried to bite the coconut cave (not successfully), he tried to eat a clump of sand (immediately spit it back out), he bit at the plants (didn't try to eat them though), and bit at the java fern roots several times. Comet is a feisty little thing with plenty of energy to spare I've taken a ton of pictures of him and the majority are blurry because he won't stop darting here and there and everywhere. Being a plakat without any huge flowy fins probably is why he moves so much more and so much faster than all my previous bettas.


----------



## RJChris (Dec 31, 2015)

Antonio Brown (aka: Fitchey) likes to lay against the filter intake to anchor himself. He's somewhat lazy, but likes to stare at me while I work (he's on my desk). Voracious eater - really goes after his food when I first drop it in and its moving. When he's not feeling 100% he hides in his cave to feel better.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

What a fun thread!
Just going to do my boys this time, lol.
SWIM red, green iridescent HMEE, my Petco rescue. He's pretty laid back, doesn't flare much. Hey a master bubble nest builder, he spends a good part of his day tending his house, he loves sand. He rubs his whole length on it, pushes it through his gills and rearranged the glass marbles in his tank. 
Panther, my black crown tail. He's a bit shy and is impossible to get pics of. Hey likes it quiet. I have caught him pushing the ping pong ball around his tank. 
Alpha Betta, the violent violet. RTEE Butterfly. A real spitfire, flares at everything, races around his tank every time he sees any movement, easily agitated. I love him dearly, but his tank is always a mess. He attacks his plants, tries to throw his ping pong ball out and is just generally destructive. 
Mick, my little copper dude. OHM blacklace. He thinks he's the cat's meow, which he is. Lol. He loves people and loves to watch the activity in the room. He's quick to flare, it's so cute, because he's such a little guy.
Fion, black copper OHM, my peacock. He's gorgeous and he knows it. He drapes his beautiful self across the leaves of his favorite plant like a pinup. Or drifts around with his fins fully open. He's always exited to see me and poses for me.
My newest boy hasn't a name yet. He's my profile pic, giant, black Dragon Samurai OHM. This guy is very bold. He came out of the bag with fins and gills on full display. I've had him since Monday and he's already building his nest. I noticed today that he's an acrobat! He will swim to the top, flip over and go straight down almost stick his face in the sand then abruptly flip again and swim upside down across the front of the tank to the other end, flip again and go back and do it again. It's pretty funny, mainly because he looks like a bada**.
That's my boys, all different, all precious.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Erroll is always busy ,always swimming around exploring the nooks and crannys of his plants ,or riding the current from his filter down the glass of his tank then swimming back up and repeating:-D

Zorro basically drifts around his section of the partitioned tank or just hangs at the front watching me..

Spud is just weird ,he'll lay aginst the filter intake of the partitioned tank and spend all day just hanging around ,unless he's sure I can see him then he's zoom to the front of the tank and wiggling so I can pat him:shock: ,he wont stop till I stick my finger in and start stroking his head ,top of his body and sides and he'll swim around to make sure he gets scritched everywhere..Like I said he's just plain strange;-):lol::lol:


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Kirby my Algee eater has this like cut on his fin because he was going into the filter and the plastic cover got him. He does not seem to notice though.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Blitz: Hides a lot, but a flare king as soon as another betta shows up. Has jumped into another bettas area to fight him only to get beat up, leaving Mufasa scar-less (no pun intended).

Mufasa: Chill, will defend what is his, pretty much Mufasa from the Lion King

Palm: Excitable

Mist: Foodie

Taiya: Shy, but smart

(My others are unnamed or without a distinct personality)


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Mogana is very active and friendly and Loki is calm and laid back and likes to do what he wants lol


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

LOL this thread is a hit Thanks Everyone!!

Jade: Will chase Cory II around playfully.
Slender: He's not seen very often he only comes out when he's hungry, he love dark places.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

My Betta, who is currently unnamed flares at his reflection, but only at one point and that's it. He does love to explore and anything new gets a very thorough check and if he doesn't like it he'll sulk at the back of the tank for hours until it is removed.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

An update on Apollo and Sebastian's personalities, since I've had them for a bit now. 

Apollo is pretty calm. He's not very interactive, he's not very observant, and he prefers being left alone. I've tried working with him and getting him to acknowledge me, but whenever I go up to his tank he just stares at me. I wonder if he'll warm up to me eventually.. 

Sebastian is an odd little fish. He has this child like curiosity that no other Betta I have has shown. He assumes everything is food until he puts it in his mouth. Even though I've only had him for about a week, and he's only been in a tank for a few days, he has warmed up to me. He comes up to the front of his tank and wiggles for me. He's not scared of my hand at all, he swims up to my hand if it's in the tank and tries to nip me (everything is food until tested). He loves laying on his plants even though they're tiny. I wonder if he remembers me from the months I'd visit him in the store? I haven't had a Betta show interest in me so quickly. 

I just got a new boy today. He doesn't have a name yet, and is still a bit shy. Whenever I have an idea of what his personality is like I'll update again.


----------



## VeeDubs (Dec 17, 2015)

Ryu, HM turned rose tail. When he was sick, I found him sleeping on the floaters, so I got him a hammock, doesn't touch it. When I show him his reflection, he flairs and swims away to hide behind the filter or heater. He never bothered the cherry shrimp he lives with, so I got the shrimp some friends, he killed them all except the original one Sushi. He also likes to swim into the tightest crevices in a heavily planted tank with driftwood, likes to swim in the water bottle baffle, but if I take it off, he's not happy about it. Also likes to get in the way when I'm rearranging the plants or driftwood or changing the water, where most fish would hide. He tries to block it. I tried to move him into Spec V tank, didn't like it. But to be fair, his tank does has much more plants in it.

Silky Smooth, my the Dumbo HM, lives in the fancy Spec V tank. Does most things that bettas do. Likes to hang out near the filter intake, sleep on the outtake, rest on his hammock, hide in the plants, sleep on the dwarf baby tears bed and rest on the thermometer. He also likes to swim against the current. As soon as I put a mirror up, he'll swim from one side of the tank to the other to flair and then drop a poo. It's like clock work.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*All my fish's traits*

Kirby(algee eater): Will "Litterally" jump up onto the filter so water runs down his scales. He does not like humans. If u get close to the tank he will hide behind the filter tube.

Slender(Loach): Loves the dark, rarely seen out and about. Loves to find tight places to sneak into

Nibbler(s) (Loach): Will eat anything float at the top of the water. When you put your hand in the tank he will nibble it. He is very lively and will socialize with my betta.
Note of Nibbler(s): On the day I got him I found him resting on a plant with my betta. It was so cute

Jade (Emerald CoryCatfish): Socialable and Lively, loves hanging out with Cory the second. Never acts the same since Cory the first died.

Cory the 2nd (Nickname: Spot) (Spotted CoryCatfish): Not as active as Jade, will swim around if Jade starts to chase him. He loves Darker places.

TBD (Golden Apple Snail): Not much to not for him, He is certainly not slow though. 

Fue'go (Betta): Very relaxed, I have noticed betta's are somewhat smart. He used to chase the other fish around aggresivly. I tapped on the glass and pointed to him. He did this again a couple times. I isolated him, he's fine in the community now. 

-----------------------Part 2. (Title): Fishes Swimming in Piece------------ 

Cory (CoryCatfish): Was very lonely until I introduced Jade. He was always spending time with Jade. (Died after a full tank detox to get rid of waste)

Frogger (African Dwarf Frog): Loved to spend time in the plants. (Died when his body froze up during a tank heater malfunction)

Larry,Lina,Lucy (Black Mystery Snails): Lucy was a cute baby snail that spend most of her time upsidedown on the inside of the decorations. Larry was the only male in the tank and lets just say.. he broke lucy's shell in an "incedent" Lina was the largest of the three, she would climb up to the top of the tank and if you stuck ur finger in she would like it. (Died: assuming was waste poisening)

Alby (Albino Cicalid): I gave him away to my teacher because he attacked my betta (died later in her tank)

Cookie & Cutie (Guppie Couple): Cute, were possible prego (Both died together due to overeating)

Shrimpee and Shrimpo (Ghost Shrimp): Not much about them. (Unknow cause of death. They were just gone?)

I think that's It, Hope you guys enjoy the read!


----------



## Sene0710 (Jan 14, 2016)

My betta Mars is shy and doesn't want a fight which is completely opposite of his name because he's named after the planet and the roman god of war. Instead of chasing my finger when i put it up to his tank he hides in his floating log until the finger is gone. lol. He only chases my finger when it's above the tank because he knows it means food. He's very energetic though and he'll do a little dance when he sees me take out his food.


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

Ooh yay! I love talking about my fin-babies distinct behaviors, and hearing about everyone elses :3

Lorenzo: not my first betta, but my first betta-love. I remember when I first found him; I was at the petshop getting things for my failing sorority tank, and they had just gotten a new shipment of beautiful bettas. I was just browsing, pulling the cups from the back, when I pulled him out, I gasped! He was the first MG I'd seen in person (a coloration I adored and was determined to have), colors that not only happen to be my favorite combination, but also my new university's colors. I had to have him! At a closer look, I noticed he had stubbly little wrinkled up ventral fins, and that twinged at my hear strings some more. Anyway, when I brought him home, he was extremely picky - wouldn't eat for a week, and still won't eat the low quality stuff. It took me a couple weeks to name him... I just called him my "picky little prince," then Loren, then Lorenzo. Now that he's adjusted to life with me, he's a really chill little guy! I still consider him a bit dainty and picky, but he's totally mellow, and always jolts at me. I'm sorry, but sometimes when they do that, they're just so attentive. It really feels like they know who you are  more than just recognizing your face... He always follows me around. I can never get him to flare, the best he can accomplish is a really pathetic, one half-puffed out gill. it's all kinds of adorable.

Dulcé: soooooooo precocious! when I got her as a petco baby, she didn't have much personality. But once she reached maturity in the sorority tank, she became the dominant one! She has weird little bug-eyes, but she's finally grown in to them. She looooves food, my little piggie. I had a bonding experience with her when she got her head stuck in a net (long story), it got caught under her gills and started to strangle her. I had to cut the net out from under her gill covers with cosmetic scissors and it was so traumatic for me and her. I'm so glad she pulled through! She's always nipping at the divider to get to my other girl, Fioré. Not determined enough to find a way across, but she has to keep up appearances! definitely my sassiest female.

Fioré: my little ugly sweetheart. Fioré's a really good girl, but unfortunately there's just not much unique about her. She takes comically horrible photos (will probably attach one if i can find it)

Daphne: when I got her, my roommate and I called her the big mean one... when she was in the sorority tank, she was the silent tough one. Didn't pick fights very often, but you wouldn't wanna mess with her. When I seperated her, her personality really came out! She just seems super friendly and relaxed, but at the same time she can be really excitable... When I feed her, she becomes overwhelmed by the food. in general, she seems to be the type who gets overwhelmed by stimulus to the point where she just freezes up or blanks out... so I kind of think of her as an airhead, aloof personality 

Akira: not much to say about him either, unfortunately, other than he's extremely pretty for a petstore fish xD He's a marbling HM DT with big puppy eyes. He had a rough journey coming to live with me, and from the looks of it, he's kinda old for a petstore fish (the label on his cup had a farm and a date from 2014 when I got him in September). Maybe I should start making up his life stories before I found him. That being said, he seems like he'd be the weathered and wise type.

Spicy: another Petco baby! again, not much to say about him either. He shares a divided tank with Akira, but even though he's the younger one, Akira's the one who seems to notice him much more. He's always been super sweet and attentive to me, and pretty relaxed like Lorenzo. I always feel bad because he builds a bubblenest almost everyweek, the day before water changes ._. and I have to destory all his hard work! I'm sorry, Spice!

Priya: a Petco baby I brought home simply out of pity. She's really cute and has a cute little chubby face, but she seems very stressy and I worry about her health a lot. Still trying to figure out her personality. Pretty sure she's a plakat, which is cool!!

Polydeuces: a strong name for a macho fish... Polydeuces is my "prize," you could say. He's the only fish I bought from a breeder, from aquabid, for soooo much more than my other babies. He's so aggressive, and it's fun to watch. Just the classic angry betta. He constantly struts around his tank, circling around it over and over again to flare at that nefarious, evil filter. Much to my heartbreak, he eats his tail like no other betta i've ever seen! even his dorsal fin! Even if he has no tail, I'm still glad he shows off so often because he's really a sight to behold. You can tell how much better bred he is than my petco bettas, he's just gorgeous, even with common colors and no tail. Everytime I feed him, he leaps, he recognizes me and doesnt always flare, which is cool, and he constantly bites my fingers if they go in the tank... if i siphon his tank, i'll be caught off guard by him jumping to bite my fingers, lol.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Thanks everyone!!!*

It's not often that I make a popular thread, yet alone succesful. I'm glad everyone enjoyed this and it keeps getting longer. I read everyone of these word for word. So don't worry about making too big.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Might as well keep it going! 


Sapphire is my blue pastel marble HMPK (you can see him on the left) - He's a sweet boy, and loves to dance around for me. You could say he's a diva and is curious about everything that goes on.

Shasta is my salamander EEPK - at first, he was shy and clamped most of the time. But lately he's been flaring his little heart out at everything, and has come out of his shell. He's so cute, lol

Beast is my royal blue VT - and he definitely lives up to his name! He's a big aggressive, bubblenest blowing monster. He is his own boss, a rebel. He knows he's a beast.

Ms. Peregrine is my black HM female - she's big, beautiful, bossy, and she flaunts it every moment she gets. She's also not a pretty girl; her fins are long and she's had cataracts and eye issues from the start. I love her despite her "flaws". "Flawless, dahling!" I mean. She would be the equivalent of Granny in Downton Abbey, no doubt.

Holly is my red/green dragon VT female - I love my little Holly. She's so sweet, curious, and gentle. She will nibble my fingers when she wants food and keep trying to peck through the glass at them. She's just a beauty of a girl, all sparkly with her dragonscales. 

Atalanta is my blue/red VT girl - Oh Atalanta  she's my oldest betta. She's a very tough little lady. I love her spirit and feistiness, her curiosity. She's gone through hell and back a few times but has always pulled though. She's been there for me when I went through a very sad, hard time in my life. I love her so much 

Those are my current bettas - though I may be getting a doubletail boy soon


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Pastel: My oldest boy, his fins are very big so he's quite lazy. Loves to lay around on the leaves of his java fern and comes up to the glass when I'm near his tank. He's probably my calmest betta 

Renji: My koi, he's a zippy little guy! Loves to swim around and explore his tank. He also loves when an IAL sinks to the bottom floor so he can hide under it  very cute little guy!

Seph: My Dragonscale, he's always been pretty mello. I think he's come to take a liking to me over the past few months. He loves to fan out his fins and show them off to everyone xD

Fin: My HMPK, he's so picky! I've had him for over 2 weeks and he just won't eat pellets for me :/ little butt, he'll eat blackworms though >_> he's still very angsty and doesn't like me much yet xD

Oshi: My king, this guy is such a sweetheart. I'm so glad the boyfriend talked me into taking this guy home. I've had him for less than a week and he's already attached to me xD If he sees me by the tank he comes up and stares at me with his big black eyes, will follow my finger and if I put my hand in the tank he will swim over it, turn around, swim back over it and do it all again xD He loves his little Mopani cave and he's really interested in the plants in his tank. He's quickly become a favorite


----------



## Ghost12 (Sep 17, 2015)

Pluto: My first fishie has grown himself some really big fins, but he is still very active. He has two sides to his personality, either very aggressive - flaring/ charging at me as I approach his tank, nipping me as I clean the tank or very calm and docile. 

Apollo: My smaller fish is hyperactive. When I come up to the tank he will dart back and forth at the front of his tank begging for attention and food. He is a pig and will gobble up his pellets as soon as they hit the water. He does not have an aggressive bone in his body though. 

Both of my baby boys are petsmart rescues <3

This is such a cute thread, I love it!


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

This is so much fun! I have always thought that animals have distinct personalities and to see such a variety in this thread is amazing.

Master Bruce Wayne our blk and yellow(i think the term is mustard, still learning those terms)halfmoon doubletail, he is the night lol. He loves his food and is king of his tank. He likes to scare my husband by laying on the bottom of the tank on his side, my hubs will get up and Bruce will pop up and flare at him like he is saying hahaha tricked ya. He flares at me, and is curious about our cats he goes straight to them when he sees them near his tank, not flared though almost dancing around.
Jaina is my first female, we got her from Petco and believe she is a Ct but not sure. She is the queen B of her tank.She also loves her food, she will dance and blow bubbles when she sees the food coming her way. She would prolly eat all day if I let her. 
Yrel is a new female for us she is a Celophane, she is not shy and will come up to you, she is a picky eater though and prefers food that sits on the bottom over swimming to the top for food. Apart from that not really sure only had her for about a week. Not sure of her age thinking maybe about a month or so.
Sindragosa is another new female we got both Yrel and her from Petsmart earlier this week. She is white, with like blue spots and fins with some red on the head. She is fiesty like Jaina, not real food driven or maybe just havent found the food she likes.


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

Yay WoW players! Lol Welcome aboard.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

My little baby, Kaname, is like a one-person fish, he'll flare his fins at my partner, and he doesn't much like it when he feeds him, Kaname practically hates him. He also loves to watch our laptop screen and the TV. He likes to have the blind open on our window, he got very upset and flared at my partner when he closed it.


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

Ollie is usually pretty chill, just hanging out. He will come over towards me when I get closer to his tank.

But today, he's a fish on a mission. He has been swimming laps around the heater in his tank - it is sideways, so he goes across the top, down the side and across the bottom. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

